# ZINK NOS



## okiefolder (Feb 27, 2009)

Has anyony tried or have the nos? i just ordered one and would like so feedback.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had mine for a few weeks and I love it. I honestly think it is the best Zink call yet.


----------



## okiefolder (Feb 27, 2009)

is it hard to blow? i have a paralyzer and it takes alot of air to break it over, but it sounds great. do you think it is hard or easy?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

It is very easy to break over. I believe it is the easiest Zink call to blow. It calls easy and sounds exactly like a goose. Try tuning your paralyzer to make it easier to blow. Pull out the guts, make sure the reed comes flush with the end of the channel and when you push them back in the insert, leave a little less reed sticking out. The more reed showing, the harder your call will break and the deeper it will sound. The less reed showing, the faster it will break and less air you will use.


----------



## okiefolder (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks ill try that


----------

